# grub e imagenes iso

## kropotkin

Hola. alguien sabe de que forma se puede hacer para que grub inicie una imagen iso.

por ejemplo tengo la imagen iso de un live-cd, pero para no tener que estar gastando cd-rom agregar alguna linea en el grub y que esta botee la imagen iso.

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> Hola. alguien sabe de que forma se puede hacer para que grub inicie una imagen iso.
> 
> por ejemplo tengo la imagen iso de un live-cd, pero para no tener que estar gastando cd-rom agregar alguna linea en el grub y que esta botee la imagen iso.
> 
> Saludos  

 

No tengo ni idea de si funcionaría, pero lo único que se me ocurre es que puede que sea posible hacer algo así volcando el iso en un dispositivo de bloque en bruto, y luego cargándolo (seguramente con el chainloader de grub, algo similar a lo que se hace con una partición de windows).

Para volcar el iso en el dispositivo de bloque puedes usar el comando dd. Asegúrate de que el dispositivo de bloque tiene como mínimo la mismo longitud que el iso. Por ejemplo, algo como "dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/hda7.

Asegúrate de que la partición que uses está vacía, lo que haya en ella se perderá de forma irrecuperable. Del mismo modo, el sistema de ficheros que hubiera será masacrado. Aún deberías poder montar dicha partición usando -t iso9660, supongo (o el sistema de archivos que contenga el iso).

Como ya digo, jamás lo he probado, y no se si funcionará, pero no veo por qué no habría de hacerlo.

Si lo que quieres es arrancar directamente un archivo .iso, dudo que haya ninguna forma fácil de hacerlo, aparte de usando una máquina virtual, por supuesto.

----------

## kropotkin

estuve intentandolo con la ultima livecd de kde4 de suse.

copie los archivos linux e initrd, luego los agrege al boot de la siguiente forma

[code]

title=test

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/test/linux fromiso=/boot/test/kde.iso

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/test/initrd

[/test]

descomprime el kernel y todo pero al intentar cargar sigue buscando en alguna unidad de cd-rom

lo de hacer un dump pasa exactamente lo mismo  :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

mmmm, has probado una máquina virtual? A lo mejor el problema está en el iso en si, y no en el método que usas, que parece correcto.

----------

## kropotkin

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> mmmm, has probado una máquina virtual? A lo mejor el problema está en el iso en si, y no en el método que usas, que parece correcto.

 

con Virtualbox se lanza sin problemas.

estaba solo intentando si se podía lanzar la iso fácilmente desde grub, ya que siempre va a correr más rapido de forma nativa y no virtualizado creo yo.

y perder un cd por probar cierto livecd 15 o 30 min no lo encuentro conveniente.

Saludos   :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se tiene que poder de alguna forma, no se como por que nunca me he fijado pero hace un tiempo descargué el Ultimate Boot CD, un cd de esos repletos de aplicaciones que usa un (no se que cosa) basado en linux para cargar imagenes de diskette de arranque e incluye una distribución de linux llamada Insert.

Este insert viene dentro del CD en un .ISO, si te fijaras como está hecho todo el procedimiento para que cargue a lo mejor te da una pista.

Salud!

***EDITO*** Que de paso, nunca está de mas tener uno de estos cd a mano, muy útil, muy completo y ya me sacó del paso varias veces con su Insert.

----------

## i92guboj

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> estuve intentandolo con la ultima livecd de kde4 de suse.
> 
> copie los archivos linux e initrd, luego los agrege al boot de la siguiente forma
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

No se, sería cosa de estudiar el contenido del initrd y ver exáctamente como se carga el kernel y qué es lo que hace.

¿En que fase falla? Supongo que llegará a init, ¿falla al entrar en init, o falla después en algún paso concreto?

----------

## Stolz

Aquí está explicado cómo hacer que Grub inicie un CD 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/GRUB/Chainloaded_CD-ROM

Tal vez para que inicie la imagen de un CD alojada en disco solo hagan falta unas pocas modificaciones...

----------

## sefirotsama

Aquí està la respuesta:

http://jordipujol.blogdns.net/?q=node/11

Está en catalán, no he probado si funciona, pero te haré un breve resumen en castellano por si quieres probarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Imagen ISO de Knoppix
> 
> Montamos la ISO en un directorio temporal, y copiamos el kernel y el ramdisk, (en lugar del minirt.gz original aconsejo el minirt_511a.gz descargado del forum knoppix.net , ya que trae varias mejoras en los scripts de arranque)
> ...

 

Puedo imaginar que el caso de knoppix es un caso especial, aunque la clave está ahí, en lo que sea que apunte al CD y no use rutas relativas.

Hace tiempo quise hacerlo, pero nunca lo hice por falta de tiempo

----------

## kropotkin

esos fueron los metodos que utilize, pero en el caso del live cd de suse al botear, al descomprimir el kernel luego se inicia un sistema llamado "kiwi live-cd" el cual queria cargar si o si el sistema desde alguna unidad de cdrom.

gracias por las respuestas.

----------

## sirope

Tambien podrias haber considerado comprarte un regrabable.. Yo tuve unos 3 Debians, 5 Ubuntus, 1 DreamLinux y una de esas cosas para recuperar el grub en el mismo CDRW.

bye  :Smile: 

----------

